# تعلــم كيــف تخدع عقلك !!!!



## Dona Nabil (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*تعلم كيف تخدع عقلك

1- إذا أصابتك حكة أو دغدغة في الحنجرة، افرك أذنك! لماذا؟

هناك أعصاب محفزة في الأذن، وعند حك الأذن تقوم بعمل رد فعل في الحنجرة يمكن أن يسبب تشنج العضلة، هذا التشنج يخفف الحكة المزعجة أو الدغدغة.
الدكتور سكوت شافير، رئيس مركز الأذن والأنف و الحنجرة في نيوجيرسي.


2- كيف تستفيد من أذنيك؟

إذا كنت في مطعم به موسيقى صاخبة وأردت أن تسمع جيداً ما يقال، استعمل أذنك اليمن، فهي أفضل من اليسار في متابعة الإيقاعات السريعة للخطاب. أما إذا أردت أن تميز الأغنية التي تعزف في الخلف، فاستعمل أذنك اليسرى لأنها أفضل في التقاط النغمات الموسيقية.
وفقاً لباحثين من كلية طب ديفيد غافين .


3. لكي لا تشعر بالألم ...

هل تخاف من الحقنة؟ ولكن الآن بإمكانك التخلص من الخوف والألم معاً عن طريق السعال أثناء اخذ الحقنة.
حيث اكتشف باحثون ألمان بان السعال أثناء الحقن يقلل الألم لان السعال يسبب ارتفاع مؤقت مفاجئ في ضغط الصدر والقناة الشوكية ويمنع تركيب إجراءات الشعور بالألم في الحبل الشوكي.
تاراس اوزشينكو، مؤلف دراسة الظاهرة.


4. تخفيف احتقان الأنف...

هل تعاني من احتقان الأنف المزمن ولم تنفع معك الأدوية، إليك طريقة أرخص وأسرع وأسهل للتخفيف من ضغط الجيوب قم بدفع لسانك ضد سقف فمك بالتناوب، ثم اضغط بين حواجبك بإصبع واحد. هذا يسبب هز عظمة فومر التي تمر عبر الممرات الأنفية إلى الفم، وهذه الهزات تسبب تحرك الاحتقان، بعد 20 ثانية ستشعر بأن الاحتقان بدء بالتحلل.
ليسا ديستيفانو، أستاذ مساعد في كلية ولاية ميشغان الجامعية.


5. كافح الحرقة دون ماء ...

هل تزعجك الحرقة عندما تنام. أصبح الحل أسهل. 
أثبتت الدراسات بأن النوم على الجانب الأيسر يقلل من الشعور بالحرقة. حيث يرتبط المريء والمعدة بوصلة عند الزاوية، فعندما تنام على اليمين تصبح المعدة أعلى من المريء، مما يسمح للطعام والأحماض بالتسرب إلى المريء والحلق. بينما عندما تنام على الجانب الأيسر تصبح المعدة أدنى من المريء وهكذا تصبح الجاذبية لمصلحتك.
انتوني ستاربولي، متخصص بأمراض المعدة والأمعاء وأستاذ مساعد في كلية نيويورك الطبية.


6. عالج الم الأسنان دون فتح فمك...

جرب فرك قطعة ثلج على باطن يدك، على المنطقة الغشائية على هيئة v بين إبهامك وسبابتك. 
لماذا... لان هناك توجد ممرات الأعصاب التي تحفز الدماغ وتمنع إشارات الألم الصادرة من الوجه والأيدي.
دراسة كندية.


7. تخلص من آثار الحروق

عندما تحرق إصبعك عرضياً على فرن الغاز، نظف الجلد واضغط بشكل خفيف على مكان الحرق بأصابع يدك الأخرى. الثلج سيخفف ألمك بسرعة أكبر. لكن الطريقة الطبيعية ستعيد الجلد المحروق إلى درجة الحرارة الطبيعية، فيصبح الجلد أقل تشوهاً.
ليسا ديستيفانو، أستاذ مساعد في كلية ولاية ميشغان الجامعية.


8- حتى لا تصاب بالدوخة

ضع يدك على شيء ثابت لان اليد تحتوي على أعصاب تعطي الدماغ مؤشر بأنك متوازن. بعكس الإشارة التي ترسلها القوقعة، الجزء المسئول عن التوازن في الأذن.
حيث يعوم الجزء المسئول عن التوازن في سائل من نفس كثافة الدم. بينما يخفف الكحول (مثلا) الدم فيصبح أقل كثافة وترتفع القوقعة مما يسبب الدوخة.
الدكتور سكوت شافير، رئيس مركز الأذن والأنف و الحنجرة في نيوجيرسي.


9. خفف وخز الألم في جانبك الأيمن

هل تشعر بوخز مؤلم عندما تركض، هذا لأنك تخرج الهواء 'تزفر' بينما تضرب قدمك اليمنى الأرض. مما يضع ضغطاً على كبدك (الموجود على الجانب الأيمن من الجسم)، ويسبب شداً للحجاب الحاجز الذي يرسل إشارة بوخز جانبي. ببساطة تعلم أن تزفر عندما تضرب قدمك اليسرى الأرض.
كتاب العلاج المنزلي للرجال


10. التخلص من النمنمة

إذا شعرت بأن يدك أو قدمك نمنمت، قم بتحريك رأسك من جهة لأخرى. سيزول شعور الدبابيس بشكل غير مؤلم في أقل من الدقيقة.
لماذا؟ تمر في الرقبة حزمة الأعصاب الرئيسية، فإذا قمت بتحريك عضلات رقبتك سيقل الضغط على الأعصاب. 
ليسا ديستيفانو، أستاذ مساعد في كلية ولاية ميشغان الجامعية.


12. اقرأ عقلك

إذا كان عندك امتحان في اليوم التالي، راجعه قبل النوم. لماذا؟
لان عملية تعزيز الذاكرة تحدث أثناء النوم، فأي شيء تقَرأه مباشرة قبل النوم يشفر كذاكرة طويلة المدى.
كاندي هيمغارتنر، مدربة العلوم الحيوية في جامعة إيداهو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اووووى يا دونا 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا" على المعلومات المفيدة جدا" اخت Dona Nabil
سلام المسيح​


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*معلومات رائعة جدا يا دونا 
شكرا لمجهودك​*


----------



## ايهاب20 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

اموضوع جميل ومفيد اللة يبارك لك


----------



## zama (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بصراحة انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على معلومة المذاكرة وايضا طريقة النوم الصحيحة
وايضا وظيفة كل اذن فى السمع


----------



## جيلان (3 نوفمبر 2008)

> *1- إذا أصابتك حكة أو دغدغة في الحنجرة، افرك أذنك! لماذا؟*
> 
> *هناك أعصاب محفزة في الأذن، وعند حك الأذن تقوم بعمل رد فعل في الحنجرة يمكن أن يسبب تشنج العضلة، هذا التشنج يخفف الحكة المزعجة أو الدغدغة.*
> *الدكتور سكوت شافير، رئيس مركز الأذن والأنف و الحنجرة في نيوجيرسي.*




*عارفة الحركة دى كنت بعملها تلقائى بجد من غير ما اعرف المعلومة*
*شفتينى ياختى عبقرية من يومى :smil12:*

*



			12. اقرأ عقلك

إذا كان عندك امتحان في اليوم التالي، راجعه قبل النوم. لماذا؟
لان عملية تعزيز الذاكرة تحدث أثناء النوم، فأي شيء تقَرأه مباشرة قبل النوم يشفر كذاكرة طويلة المدى.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*نعملها يا حبيبتى وماله عالله يجى بفايدة*





> *. خفف وخز الألم في جانبك الأيمن
> 
> هل تشعر بوخز مؤلم عندما تركض، هذا لأنك تخرج الهواء 'تزفر' بينما تضرب قدمك اليمنى الأرض. مما يضع ضغطاً على كبدك (الموجود على الجانب الأيمن من الجسم)، ويسبب شداً للحجاب الحاجز الذي يرسل إشارة بوخز جانبي. ببساطة تعلم أن تزفر عندما تضرب قدمك اليسرى الأرض.
> كتاب العلاج المنزلي للرجال
> *




*بصراحة كلهم تحفة وعجبتنى دى اوى عشن بتحصلى كتير*
*ميرسى يا قمر موضوع رائع كما تعدودنا منك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى دونــــــــا بجد معلومات جميلة و مفيدة جدا حاجربها و اقولك النتيجة​*


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*كده دكاترة المنتدى بقوا كتييييير*
*ميرسى دكتورة دونا*

*عن جد الجد يعنى معلومات كتيييييير ممتازة*
*مشكوووووورة خيتى دودو *


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا.
الوصفة السحرية الاخيرة انا بطبقها في الامتحانات من زمان...ولكن للاسف مفيش فايدة.

*أن كان الله معنا فمن علينا*
بيشو


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع جميل اووووى يا دونا
> ...


*نوررررت الموضوع يا كوكو مان ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> كليمو قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا" على المعلومات المفيدة جدا" اخت dona nabil
> > سلام المسيح​


*ميرررسى يا كليموو على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> rana1981 قال:
> 
> 
> > *معلومات رائعة جدا يا دونا
> > شكرا لمجهودك​*


*ميرررسى يا رانا على مشاركتك وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> ايهاب20 قال:
> 
> 
> > اموضوع جميل ومفيد اللة يبارك لك


*شكرا لمرورك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> بصراحة انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على معلومة المذاكرة وايضا طريقة النوم الصحيحة
> وايضا وظيفة كل اذن فى السمع



*انا اللى بشكرك على مرورك الجميل ومشاركتك الرائعه وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *عارفة الحركة دى كنت بعملها تلقائى بجد من غير ما اعرف المعلومة*
> ...


*عبقرررريه طبعا 
حد قال غير كده ههههههه
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وبجد الموضوع نور بوجودك .. ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ميرسى دونــــــــا بجد معلومات جميلة و مفيدة جدا حاجربها و اقولك النتيجة​*



*وأنا فى أنتظار النتيجه يا بنت العدرا ههههه
ميرررسى يا قمر على المشاركه وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> twety قال:
> 
> 
> > *كده دكاترة المنتدى بقوا كتييييير*
> ...


*ههههههههه تحفه يا توته
هلت الانوار بمشاركتك يا قمرررررى
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> bishoragheb قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا.
> ...


*ليييه بس يا بيشووو تلاقيك بس مش بتركز كويس
ميرررسى لمرورك ومشاركتك فى الموضوع وربنا يوفقك​*


----------



## mero_engel (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي المعلومات الجميله دي يا دوندون *
*تسلم ايدك يا قمر *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *
> 
> 3. لكي لا تشعر بالألم ...
> 
> ...


ميرسى دون دون على المعلومات الجديده دى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2008)

> mero_engel قال:
> 
> 
> > *ميرسي علي المعلومات الجميله دي يا دوندون *
> > *تسلم ايدك يا قمر *​


*ميررررسى يا ميروو على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2008)

> swety koky girl قال:
> 
> 
> > ميرسى دون دون على المعلومات الجديده دى​


 *ميرررسى يا كوكى على مشاركتك
نورتى يا قمررر​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات مفيد ورائعه يا دونا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم ايديكي على المعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## maria123 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات رائعة جدا 
شكرا كتير


----------



## botros_22 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات جميلة جدااااا شكرا اختى

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

روووووووووووووعة معلومات هائلة
شكرا الك وسلام المسيح معك​


----------



## وليم تل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا دونا
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> معلومات مفيد ورائعه يا دونا
> ربنا يباركك​



*نورتى الموضوع يا قمرررر
ميررررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> تسلم ايديكي على المعلومات الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك​



*ميرررسى يا ملكتنا على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2009)

maria123 قال:


> معلومات رائعة جدا
> شكرا كتير



*شكرا لمرورك على موضوعى يا ماريا وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2009)

bafly قال:


> معلومات جميلة جدااااا شكرا اختى
> 
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
> ​



*ميرررسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> روووووووووووووعة معلومات هائلة
> شكرا الك وسلام المسيح معك​



*ميررررسى لمشاركتك الجميله وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا دونا
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> ودمتى بود​



*ميررررسى يا وليم على مشاركتك وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

